# the end of days



## Harlequinn Farsight (Feb 27, 2010)

first of all you can be any race cept nids or necrons 
and it takes place at the end of days the whole galaxy is at its kness so make it realistic, make it fun & varying so state your:

Name:
Age:
Race:
army:
company/regement:
Rank:
location:
Weapons:
[ the following are Optional]
Appearance:
Personality:


----------



## Harlequinn Farsight (Feb 27, 2010)

oh yeh id like 2 have a story with it thanks


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

hello, would i be able to join in?


----------

